# Cross Pen



## gketell (Jan 18, 2008)

Lyle Walden created two of these custom blanks for me before Christmas.  I was planning on turning then early this month but couldn't get to it because my mom passed away.  

Last night I woke up thinking it would make a perfect thank you gift for Father Dave who is presiding over my mother's Memorial Mass tomorrow.

22K Jr Statesman dressed in certificated Bethlehem Olive Wood with a BloodWood cross in a Holy oval representing the sacrament.






















Lyle makes some of the most gorgeous blanks!!

Thanks!!
GK


----------



## Ligget (Jan 18, 2008)

Those are the best cross blanks I`ve ever seen, absolutely fantastic![:0][]


----------



## R2 (Jan 18, 2008)

An absolutely beautiful pair![][][^]


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 18, 2008)

Beautiful pen, and great pictures. Sorry to hear about your mom. I think the good father will love this gift.

I really like the little prop better than my little wooden turnings. heh...I may have to steal, er, borrow that design, or something similar. Are you shooting with your camera set to incandescent or florescent?


----------



## gketell (Jan 18, 2008)

I used a grey card and set custom white balance.  But the bulbs I have are "daylight" so shooting it in "sunshine" mode would probably result in equally good photos.

GK


----------



## louisbry (Jan 18, 2008)

Beautiful pen, pictures and gorgeous blanks!!


----------



## simomatra (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow!c nice pen Greg.

Please accept my codolences of the loss of your mother.

I think it will be a fitting gift

The pen is well made as usual and the blank looks exceptional


----------



## DKF (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your Mom......great pen, and what an even greater gift!


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice pen and I am also sorry to here about your mom.


----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 18, 2008)

Greg, I am sorry to hear of the loss of your mother. You are right, I think that will make a great gift and I'm sure the Father will love it.  Beautiful work on both pen and photography.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 18, 2008)

Greg, Very sorry about your mother. The pen is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## lwalden (Jan 18, 2008)

Greg- my sincere condolences on your loss, especially one so close to your heart. I know you had other plans for the two blanks when we discussed these back in December, but situations change and I hope you felt some comfort building one of those as somewhat of a tribute to your mother. I'll be getting you out a replacement for the Jr sized blank- our way of saying our thoughts and prayers are with you. Take care-


----------



## Ligget (Jan 18, 2008)

Greg I never mentioned in my other post but I too am very sorry for your loss, my mum died approx 3 years ago so I know what you are feeling.

Time is a great healer Greg, keep your chin up!


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your Mom, mine passed 4 yrs ago.  Dad passed the year before...

Sorry, beautiful pen, Father Dave will love it.


----------



## gketell (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks one and all for all the kind thoughts and prayers!

Lyle, WOW, thank you.  It was very cathartic to come home last night and just go into the shop and make that pen.  I was afraid that the inlays would snag and I'd ruin it but they never did using both skew and gouge and the end results were what ou see. I would happily buy more of these blanks.

GK


----------



## LostintheWoods (Jan 18, 2008)

Greg, I'm very sorry for your loss as well. The pen, as always, is beautiful, and will serve as a very fitting memorial. I'm sure that Father Dave will be proud of it, knowing that it is a gift from the heart.


----------



## gerryr (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss, Greg.  I like that inlay, very nicely done and you did a great job with the pen.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 18, 2008)

Greg,
My condolences for your loss.
That pen's a beauty. Your pastor will be well honored.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 18, 2008)

Greg, thinking of you, that's a wonderful gift for your Pastor.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 18, 2008)

Having lost my mother as well, I know how you are feeling.  That is a beautiful tribute.


----------



## TBone (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss Gregg.  
That pen is absolutely stunning and I'm sure it will serve it's purpose very well.


----------



## Poppy (Jan 18, 2008)

Greg,

So sorry to hear about your loss. The pen is a thing of beauty and a very fitting gift,I'm sure your pastor will treasure it.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 18, 2008)

Greg,

I am so very sorry for the loss of your mother.  
Your pen is one of the most outstanding I have seen!  You can be proud of your work and I know the Father will be honored by your gift to him both in entrusting your Mom's memorial to him and in your craftsmanship.

Linda


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jan 18, 2008)

Greg, our condolences on the passing of your mom. The pen looks flawless and I'm sure Father Dave will treasure it. I've made a few BOW pens with cross clips for some of the Fathers in our church which they loved.


----------



## gketell (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks again, everyone, for the kind words and thoughts.  It is a great help having people like you here to lend your support.

Father Dave did indeed love his new pen.  He said "I'll put it right where it belongs, here next to my heart" as he slid it into his suit pocket.  []

I need to make sure that I give credit where it is due; while I can take credit for the design of the blank I can't take credit for its creation.  The craftsman who made it is Lyle Walden and you can order his blanks here:
http://www.woodpenblanks.com/Cross Pen Blanks.htm 

GK


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 19, 2008)

A beautiful pen. I gotta try that on too.


----------



## Kalai (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Greg now that is a nice pen, you did a great job, my best wishes to you and your family, aloha.

Chris
Kalai[]


----------



## skiprat (Jan 19, 2008)

Yep, the pen really is nice, but more importantly I wish you and yours all the strength you need.


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 19, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss.
Outstanding looking pen. I am sure it will be treasured.


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 19, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. I have felt that pain also. Just remember the promise...   Beautiful work with that pen. Lyle does make some nice blanks.


----------



## NavyDiver (Jan 19, 2008)

Greg, 
Sorry to hear about the loss of your mom.

Superb execution on the pen - I'm sure the Father will treasure it!


----------



## laserturner (Jan 19, 2008)

Greg, Sorry to hear of your loss.
Beautiful job done on the pen. Excellent finish and as always a great blank from Lyle.
Take care,
Ken


----------



## JayDevin (Jan 22, 2008)

Greg Its awesome!
You Know that you and the Family are always in my thoughts!


----------

